# Before and After...



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

How can anyone argue raw is not better? Check out this difference in SIX months!!


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a beauty!! Look at that brilliant fur.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, she looks incredible. What a lovely sheltie. I have a sheltie and four collies. I love blues. Keep up the good work. What a difference.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Aw Thanks! She's my first dog!! She came with quite the surprise (five puppies in her belly who ended up being Chinese Crested/Cavalier King Charles mixes lol) That also affected the coat I'm sure but her fur is so much softer now and her teeth/breath are 100% better. I'm so happy.


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Wow, she looks amazing! 

What a beautiful dog!

I love Shelties


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you'll get no argument from me. they are gorgeous. love the colours...


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! She is lovely.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Wow, she is beautiful. How long did it take to notice the difference? My Yorkie mix has stringy hair, she probably needs to be groomed, but I wash her and brush her all the time. I'm hoping the raw diet will give her soft flowing fur too. She's only been on raw for a month. I bet you just love to brush that fur. Shelties are so beautiful, I wish I had one. Did you give all the puppies away?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mollygirl said:


> Wow, she is beautiful. How long did it take to notice the difference? My Yorkie mix has stringy hair, she probably needs to be groomed, but I wash her and brush her all the time. I'm hoping the raw diet will give her soft flowing fur too. She's only been on raw for a month. I bet you just love to brush that fur. Shelties are so beautiful, I wish I had one. Did you give all the puppies away?


I would say I noticed a difference in texture in about two months and then length really started picking up after about three months. Her butt is even furrier than her ruff! She's got some serious pants. I actually don't have to brush Hadley (sheltie) very much. We kept two puppies and then we're in close contact with the other three owners. They actually just had a playdate with their brother a few weeks ago! Here's a picture of what a 50% Sheltie, 25% Cavalier King Charles, 13% Siberian Husky and 7% Chinese Crested puppy looks like (identical to a chinese crested powderpuff basically!)

Lily Magnolia pictures by maddy_ciccone18 - Photobucket


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

That's a great example, and beautiful "pup". Thanks for sharing....raw diet has been wonderful for our pup too. Detoxification was an interesting event...but once through it...well worth the trip.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

She got soo flooofy :biggrin:

I's funny the pups only have 7% Chinese Crested, I agree that's some strong DNA there, LOL.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

It is a great example...it's also a great example of the difference between "they are living" and "they are thriving".

The first pic, most people would say that the dog looked alright. They don't see anything wrong. And, there isn't anything "wrong" per say. The dog is living.

The second pic shows the dog thriving. Not just living, thriving and it went from a dog that looks fine, to most people, to a dog that looks unbelievably amazing.

That is what people are talking about when they say, "living vs thriving", right there.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> It is a great example...it's also a great example of the difference between "they are living" and "they are thriving".
> 
> The first pic, most people would say that the dog looked alright. They don't see anything wrong. And, there isn't anything "wrong" per say. The dog is living.
> 
> ...


That's a great way to put it! She looks full of life so much more now. I'm so happy she's happy and healthy. I wouldn't have been able to do it without the support of this group and everyone's help!!


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

The puppies are so cute, I want one. If only I could have all the doggies I wanted. I watched the little video of them if they were hungry, that was so cute how they bowed down on their legs.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

She looks beautiful! What a great difference! Do you have any pictures of the pups?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

mischeifgrrl - click the link @ the bottom of her post, the pups are presh!!!

sheltielover, good for you and good for her for making the switch! She looks great!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I would say I noticed a difference in texture in about two months and then length really started picking up after about three months. Her butt is even furrier than her ruff! She's got some serious pants. I actually don't have to brush Hadley (sheltie) very much. We kept two puppies and then we're in close contact with the other three owners. They actually just had a playdate with their brother a few weeks ago! Here's a picture of what a 50% Sheltie, 25% Cavalier King Charles, 13% Siberian Husky and 7% Chinese Crested puppy looks like (identical to a chinese crested powderpuff basically!)
> 
> Lily Magnolia pictures by maddy_ciccone18 - Photobucket


they are adorable.....i can see the chinese crested.....


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everybody! They have an amazing personality, too. They herd like shelties but have the lapdog personality of the crested. My girl also got the spaniel instinct to hunt so she's a bit CRAZY and we're working on her not chasing every little thing that moves. I read Chinese Cresteds are really bark and we all know the sheltie is a barker, too, so you can imagine those put together! eheheh. They are all so sweet. We foster kitties and here's an adorable video of Theo with his favorite kitty the day kitty got neutered. 

You can really see those crested ears! LOL 

Lily Magnolia :: VIDEO000941.mp4 video by maddy_ciccone18 - Photobucket


----------

